# Bureau animé.



## Chris92 (21 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche à agrémenter mon bureau par des animations (aléatoires ?) ou un fond d'écran animé. Existe-t-il des sites pour télécharger ce genre de gadget ? J'ai un G4 / 8OO avec 10.1.5 (768 MO) et un PowerBook G3 / 233 sous 9.2.2 (160 MO).
Google me renvoie sur des logiciels ou des pages en jpeg.
Merci davance pour les réponses.


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Septembre 2003)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible sous Mac OS 9.


----------



## nikolo (22 Septembre 2003)

Cela existe un tel logiciel.

par contre je suis devant un PC de merde donc peux pas donner le nom mais j'utilise un logiciel qui me permet d'avoir un destok animé issu d'une video quicktime par ex.

l'appli marche sous OS 9 et X.

à regarder sous versiontracker avec video + desktop comme mot de recherche peux etre le trouveras tu.


----------



## mad'doc (3 Octobre 2003)

Je me souviens d'un logiciel qui aniamit les icônes sur le bureau, mais je ne me souviens plus du nom. La seule chose, c'est que c'est (c'était ?) un shareware...


----------



## mad'doc (3 Octobre 2003)

Pour le fond d'écran: Ici


----------



## nikolo (7 Octobre 2003)

desolé mais je suis toujours pas devant un mac mais si je me souviens bien le logiciel dont je parle s'appele video desktop ou quelque chose dans ce genre. il marche sur os 9 et X


----------



## nikolo (7 Octobre 2003)

sinon tu as : screensaver comme image de bureau:

screensaver as desktop 

ou encore 
ou logiciel 

pour changer de facon aleatoire l'image du desktop

une image comme bureau (image changeante aleatoirement 

variante 

Je crois que c'est celui la :

le bon ??? 



Je crois qu'avec ça tu dois trouver ton bonheur


----------



## Phane (20 Octobre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'un logiciel qui animait les icônes sur le bureau, mais je ne me souviens plus du nom. La seule chose, c'est que c'est (c'était ?) un shareware...



Je crois que c'est ici :

http://www.kineticcreations.com/kineticon/


----------



## mad'doc (20 Octobre 2003)

Phane a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est ici :
> http://www.kineticcreations.com/kineticon/



Exact !!!
C'est celui-ci. Mais je l'avais testé et sur un 6300 avec 32 Mo de RAM, ça ralentissai la machine...


----------



## FANREM (22 Octobre 2003)

Si tu veux seulement changer tes fonds d'ecran, le systeme le fait tres bien
Il suffit de choisir dans Preferences &gt; Fonds d'ecran &gt; selectionner un dossier qui contient des images, et cocher pour finir l'option Changer d'image 
Options de réglage à partir de toutes les 5 sec...


----------



## melaure (23 Octobre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Exact !!!
> C'est celui-ci. Mais je l'avais testé et sur un 6300 avec 32 Mo de RAM, ça ralentissai la machine...



C'est aussi pourquoi je ne l'avais pas gardé sur mon Starmax. Une version X serait sympa, mais pour l'instant rien ...


----------

